# Being a grandad is great.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

And you look as if your a great grandad


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh FFS!! Ive just sprayed drink all over Mrs D's clean van. I'm gonna have nightmares for weeks now. :eeeeek:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I always think Ray looks as if his head is on upside down.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I have just become a grandad, two weeks ago but I still have colour in my hair, how long for I have no idea.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wait till they reach 23 

Meg’s has him wrapped around her finger 

At uni she texted him daily 

The next two of “the originals “ are boys , so maybe it’s me wrapped around theirs 

But he’s still 4 to go, plus 3 more boys

Now she’s entered the big wide world of law, we see her less as she no longer lives here 

But when she’s coming home she still rings him can you meet me at the metro, I’ve got a case

A weekend case?

And can you ask grandma can we have............for tea 

What can you do ?

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Not being a granddad has it's advantages as well.:wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Still waiting...........

We heard, when daughter and son in law came to visit, that they are being referred for IVF


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lo been there too Pat

I wish them all the best 

Our youngest adopted 

But now his marriage has broken down 

His new partner is pregnant 

He is over the moon 

Me I’m a miserable sod 

I thought at my age 

It would be a great grandma next 

So I’ll see , I’ll the see the child 

It seems a bit out of sorts for me 

But I’m still working through the circumstances 

If it’s mine I’ll know 

If it isn’t well I’ll adopt it 

I have an adopted one already 

And she’s complete my grandchild 

Alchol damaged, she’s in appropriate , swears at her teachers, argues with her dad, with us sweetness and light , she’s damaged as once upon a time I was, and maybe still am 

But hey she has two parents who adore her , us who adore her , a family that surround her

I’m not so sure about the two kids who come with his partner

20 years ago I wouldn’t have cared less

In time I won’t

But,,, have we got that time 


Sandra


----------

